# algea on soil



## greenglow (Nov 6, 2012)

how does everyone combate algea growth on the moist soil? some of my pots are getting covered with green slimy algea. any recommendations on how to avoid this.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

im having the same problem. I'd say probably just lower water level and dry it out a bit.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Make sure your PO4:NO3 ratio is niet high. 0 NO3 is bad and high PO4 is bad too, both are favorable for cyanobacter. Also try to have enough flow over the substrate and have high O2.


----------



## greenglow (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks i will attempt to adjust the conditions and see how that works out.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

With emersed you will have 2 problems: Fungus and BGA.

You have BGA. Submerse the soil in some water with added Erythromycine. Like treating an aquarium. BGA in emersed is easy to remove.

Fungus on the other hand is tricky. No chemical works on it. Fungus starts to grow on the roots first. You don't see it but the plants don't grow. When it gets real bad you may notice very thin white strands close to the plants. Best approach - ebb & flow setup. Submerge the soil for 1 hour every day. You will be doing hydroponics at that point. Watch out for crazy fast plant growth.


----------



## Colorful (Oct 13, 2012)

greenglow said:


> how does everyone combate algea growth on the moist soil? some of my pots are getting covered with green slimy algea. any recommendations on how to avoid this.


Same here! For some reason it makes the soil smell really bad.


----------

